# CERM chapters to NCEES Exam Specifications



## darkjfman (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a copy of the CERM 15th Edition and I tried going through the chapters to see which one correlate to the different topics covered on the exam (i.e project planning, means and methods). While some are obvious such as Structural Mechanics (CERM Topic V), or Hydraulics and Hydrology (CERM Topic II), others aren't.

I tried going through the PPI website as well as the forum and couldn't find any additional resources that would help with that. I anyone aware of such resources or could possibly guide me in the right direction?


----------



## droth (Mar 31, 2019)

http://engineerboards.com/topic/29413-ncees-pe-exam-specifications-in-excel-format/


----------

